
Why Did Elon Musk Delete His Facebook Pages? - namank
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/03/elon-musk-facebook-mark-zuckerberg-delete/556412/?single_page=true
======
IAmEveryone
Surprisingly, this VICE article actually provides a better summary of the
history between the two:
[https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/evqxgz/a-brief-
hi...](https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/evqxgz/a-brief-history-of-
elon-musk-and-mark-zuckerberg-publicly-beefing)

I can't shake the feeling that the launch failure cannot have been the initial
cause for this fallout. Rockets sometimes fail, and I doubt that anybody
believes the launch was intentionally sabotaged.

If I had to guess, Zuckerberg is envious of Musk's charisma and popularity. It
can't help that Zuckerberg is a one-hit wonder while Musk has four or five
successes that each, individually, could put you in the history books. Plus,
obviously, every one of Musk's ventures except PayPal is cooler and more
beneficial for humanity than Facebook.

Musk seems to be very good at picking up on these insecurities, and to push
exactly where it hurts. Witness his comment on their AI disagreement, and how
artistically it combines feigned boredom and arrogant dismissal: "His
understanding of the subject is limited."

~~~
scottlocklin
Pretty sure Paypal is cooler and more beneficial for humanity than FB.

------
Havoc
He's really good at cultivating a cowboy zero F given shoot from the hip and
always wins image. While in reality all his moves seem to be quite calculated.

This public move of deleting them probably generated more PR than the actual
pages in question...

------
childintime
Anyone taking bets for when the pages return? It's just a matter of time,
right? That is unless Musk starts a competing social network of his own :)
I'll toast to that.

------
smn1234
the article is drawing attention to Musk's departure from Facebook with the
failed Facebook satellite launch on a SpaceX rocket !?

------
dylanhassinger
FB pages stopped being useful years ago

------
mankash666
Cognitive dissonance much? Instagram must be OK because Musk loves it?

